# my 68 before restoration started



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Alright guys here it is. Looks rough but really not bad. Will update pics throughout restoration. Will be goin back with the original starlight black paint.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

sorry guys, meant to post on the general discussion, Not sure if thread can be moved


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

teamwoody72 said:


> sorry guys, meant to post on the general discussion, Not sure if thread can be moved


Ask and you shall receive! 
Nice looking project!!!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

rukee said:


> ask and you shall receive! :d
> nice looking project!!!


your like a magician

More pics


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

[music] I have the power!! [/music]


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see the daily progress and after pics


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

teamwoody72 said:


> sorry guys, meant to post on the general discussion, Not sure if thread can be moved




Ram Air manifolds are sexy.

Having papers is nice too :cheers.

Looks like a great project, is that the original engine to the car? 

Ok, you said this dog was rare. Starlight black, HO 400, column shift, ralley gauges, power seat, heavy duty (boxed) frame and a tow package ?!?!?! Unreal. I'd love to meet the guy who optioned this thing out.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

yes its original motor and trans. car was ordered by a doctor. He wrote a letter to pontiac explaing all the options he wanted. I have this original letter also. car was very intersting to me with the options and documentation. An h.o. car with a/c and column shift not to mention endura delete is unheard of. Add the box frame and tow package and its almost comical. will have more pics posted soon. almost forgot, also have original build sheet in mint condition. heres pic of build sheet and motor stamp


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I was planning on putting console with his/hers but now starting to wonder if I should leave it all original.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would vote original on this particular car myself. Just too unique and you have all the documentation to back it up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree That's a very cool car. If you do decide to change it up a little, then I'd recommend keeping all the original parts and try to preserve the ability to put it back that way.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Your car is so rare, and well and uniquely optioned, to change the shifter would detract from the overall coolness factor. I looked at the info...it states "heavy duty frame". Does your car have a boxed convertible style frame? Even rarer. Neat ride, and well worthy of a restoration, IMO. It's a really special and non-typical GTO that would really gather a crowd at a car show or event.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Ad me to the leave it original crowd. 

That is a once in a lifetime car, the chance to restore a rare option car that you have ALL the documentation on.  I am certain I am not the only one that's jealous of that find. 

Good luck with it and we are all looking forward to seeing the updates on how it's coming along. 

S


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Ad me to the leave it original crowd.
> 
> That is a once in a lifetime car, the chance to restore a rare option car that you have ALL the documentation on.  I am certain I am not the only one that's jealous of that find.
> 
> ...


As much as Im not a fan of column shift I agree with you guys and will leave it the way it was born. :agree


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

frame is boxed. dont know whats more rare, the boxed frame or the delete bumper. I think the original owner was blindfolded and threw darts at the option board


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

*update*

I have located the original owner of my car. Dr henry Walter Abernathy. I have his phone number and will contact him tomorrow. I am going to ask him questions on the options like reason for trailer package, chrome bumper and anything else he can tell me. Is there anything else I should ask :confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You should get him to send you a letter, or an email that you can print out and keep with the car as part of its history. It will ad interest and value to your car. Documentation and provenance is highly prized these days, especially original owner, first-hand information. Priceless. I was sorting out old magazines today, and came up with an old issue of "GTO Enthusiast", a paper club mag from over 20 years ago. This magazine lists that there were a total of 2,108 Endura Delete '68's made. Of those, 16 had the Ram Air (round port) engine. It does not state how many were HO cars like yours, but it can't be a very high number. Again, you have a _very_ special car.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I recieved a call back from the original owners son. His father is 80 years old and remembers the car well. They are going to sit down and write a story on the car including why it was ordered with the options it was. They are both very excited that the car is being restored to original. The owners wife passed away the day he sold the car to the guy I got it from back in November of last year. The original owner owned the car up till 4 months ago..This is making out to be a good story. The original owners name is still on the title. This is the original title issued when the car was purchased.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Incredible car. Would be nice if you could "legally" leave it as a 1 owner, but with Lawyer written papers to support your purchase, and not get caught up in probate if something happens to the PO.


----------

